# 2000 ECU into a 1999?



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

will this work, or no?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

not without swapping engines and about 30 more sensors. the 2000 had a LOT more crap on it than the 97-99 models.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

also the 2000 ecu is a 32bit and previous ecu's were 16bit.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Wouldn't be worth it...unless like it was said above that you had a 2000 engine to go in with it.

You'd have better luck learning the pinouts for the 99 ecu and swapping in a 96 or 95 in order to take advantage of the JWT or TC ecu's out there. There are some guys on the Org that are in the process of making this a reality.


----------

